# how many decking boards do i need?



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

It really depends on how you want to do your joints.


----------



## Mark Harvey (Apr 20, 2009)

Re Deck, I'd suggest you go to a Home Depot or whatever building supply store is close to you. Take your information and discuss this with them. Most stores of this kind have computer programs that will draw out you deck and provide the list of materials required. (Free service). To calculate on your own may be tricky because you'll want the deck planks to have staggering seams and you have to allow for short pieces, wastage and angle cuts.
Hope this helps


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Personally I'd go with getting too many boards and taking back what you don't need.This allows you to be a lot more selective in discarding iffy lumber.It's also hard to calculate for waste, there could be a lot when cutting for an octogon.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

is the octagon in addition to the main deck?
can you show us a sketch of the plan?

what material are you using? what widths? what spacing between them?

since you have not specified a length per board, we can't help you.

once you figure out the square footage, and convert it by adjusting for the board width and spacing, allow about 10 percent if the deck is 'square' and about 15 or 20 percent with the octagon shape to allow for angled waste cuts will be about right.


----------



## usc529 (Jan 7, 2010)

im gonna use 5/4 x 6 x 16'


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

5/4 by 6 is a nominal width of 6". finished width will be different.
What is the actual finished width? Here it would be 5 1/2" wide, so a foot of it covers only 5.5/12 = .4583333 square feet.
Actual Square footage / .458333 = Number of Lineal feet required.
Add a 15% cull/waste allowance and then divide by the board length to see the number of boards required.


----------

